# Router bit for box joints



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have seen where folks have asked whether to use spiral or regular two cutter carbide router bit for making box joints. I have tried both and my vote definitely is with the spiral up-cut bit. I make 1/2" and 3/16" joints and in the past week I swapped out the spiral bits for regular straight bits. I swapped back because the spiral gave smoother faster cuts. Also straight bits throw the dust outward and the spiral pull it down toward the router. By using the Keen Dust Router to capture the dust most dust is captured. All bits are Whiteside. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very professional looking boxes.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great boxes, Malcolm.

You will have to give more detail on the beautiful timber....

...and also what jig you used to get that spacing on the fingers ????


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

As always Malcolm Very Nice looken boxes


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

simple, yet beautifully executed! 

Great looking box Malcolm.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*box joints jigs*

The wood in that box is tiger maple and walnut. Both obtained locally. I also use spaltic maple which is also local (Louisville, KY area). The jig & router table I made & both have Triton routers. Enclosed are photos. It took some playing around to get it accurate. There is a micro adjustment screw on both fences in the block of wood to the right, but once accurate I never change it. Also I put a screw in the end of a board (see photo) for adjusting for the first cut of the 3/16". This is to make sure all 4-piece of box the bottoms are even.

A fellow sold me some blocks of spaltic maple which moisture content of 21. I sliced the boards and drying it.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

nice thx for sharing


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Malcolm.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

*Nice*

I am currently thinking about trying some box joints. Malcolm, your boxes are definitely an inspiration.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive and thanks for sharing . Two routers on the same table , now that's genius! 
Now for us newbies I wish there was video. Even with your excellent pictures I don't still understand how it's done.

In reality , having two routers setup on the same table would help with repeat ability when doing box joints right?
I think it's back to the drawing board yet again . May even have to buy more chalk as I've rethought this out so many times


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Malcolm would your dual router table setup benefit from using two Incra adjusters as opposed to the Incra miter gauge slot that your using now ? 
At least I think that's what your using now from the picture , but I'm an amateur


----------

